# [KDE4] Des ebuilds 3.5.10 qui bloquent ? [résolu]

## gbetous

Salut !

Je me tente un kde4 ! (oui, tout arrive).

J'ai suivi le guide officiel, mais j'ai le soucis suivant lors du emerge -av @kdebase-4.2 final :

```

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r1)

```

Or :

```

coyote portage # emerge -Cp =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find '=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

Et idem pour kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10.

Merci pour votre aide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Si t'es prêt à virer kde 3.5, va voir la partie 5 du guide, y a une commande pour tout le virer.

----------

## ghoti

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r1)
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> --- Couldn't find '=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10' to unmerge.

 

Que donne emerge -Cp kdelibs ?

----------

## gbetous

Bin justement non, virer KDE 3.5 me fait un peu peur : il est d'une stabilité remarquable, j'ai pas trop envie de sauter le pas (sauf si vous arrivez à me convaincre, ce qui reste possible   :Wink:  )

Sinon un emerge -Cp kdelibs donne :

```

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 kde-base/kdelibs

    selected: 3.5.9-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

----------

## Temet

Bah à vue de nez, je dirais que KDE 4 est compatible avec KDE 3.5.10  ... et pas 3.5.9.

----------

## OuinPis

pour installer KDE 4.2 j'ai du virer le startkde-3.5 pour les mêmes raisons que toi (je ne sais pas si c'était la .9 ou la .10). 

Par contre j'ai gardé KDE 3.5.9 installé car j'ai toujours besoin de certaines appli qui n'ont pas encore été portés ver KDE 4.

----------

## gbetous

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah à vue de nez, je dirais que KDE 4 est compatible avec KDE 3.5.10  ... et pas 3.5.9.

 

??? Tu veux dire que en passant à une version 3.5.10 ça retirait le blockage ???

----------

## Temet

Bah ...

```

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r1)

```

Il dit que c'est kdelibs strictement inférieur à 3.5.10 qui bloque... donc 3.5.10 ne devrait pas bloquer.

Par contre, pour le startkde, t'es marron car là c'est inférieur ou égal.

----------

## titoucha

Il faut bien utiliser le USE="kdeprefix" si tu veux pouvoir garder les deux et donc recompiler kde 3.5*

----------

## gbetous

Ok !!! Je comprends mieux !

J'ai donc une belle session de chauffe de CPU pour me faire un KDE 3.5.10 (avec kdeprefix), et ensuite seulement je pourrai me tenter le KDE4.

Merci à tous les 2.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faut bien utiliser le USE="kdeprefix" si tu veux pouvoir garder les deux et donc recompiler kde 3.5*

 

Non

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Note: This restriction does not apply to KDE 3.5 (which uses different eclasses) or live versions (as they will continue to be installed under /usr/kde/${live-slot}. You can have a non-kdeprefix version of KDE 4.1, KDE 3.5 and a live version of KDE installed on the same system. 

 

kdeprefix ou pas, kde-3.5 sera TOUJOURS dans /usr/kde/3.5/

Donc il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre kdeprefix sur kde-4.2, à moins de vouloir avoir kde 4.1 ET 4.2 en même temps.

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour le startkde, t'es marron car là c'est inférieur ou égal.

 

Mais ça ne veut pas dire que c'est la version "égal" qui est installée : la version 3.5.9 remplit aussi la condition !  :Wink: 

De toutes façons, kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 "pure" n'existe plus dans portage. Il faut passer à la version 3.5.10-r5 avant d'emerger la version 4.2.0.

----------

## Temet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Par contre, pour le startkde, t'es marron car là c'est inférieur ou égal. 
> 
> Mais ça ne veut pas dire que c'est la version "égal" qui est installée : la version 3.5.9 remplit aussi la condition ! 

 

Mais j'ai pas dit le contraire  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Merci à tous, ça y est, j'ai un KDE 4.2 qui marche !

Du coup je m'offre meme une mise à jour de ma signature   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Tu pourras même donner ton avis sur 4.2 après quelques jours d'utilisation  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Oui pas de pb.

En attendant en 24h d'utilisation, strictement aucun plantage, tout marche nickel.

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise kde 4.2 depuis la version beta et il n'a fait que gagner en stabilité, depuis la version finale il est très stable et vraiment super.

Je ne pourrais plus repasser à une version inférieur.

----------

## gbetous

Bin voilà, il a suffit que je l'ouvre pour vivre mon premier bug (à la con) : perte de la touche ESC !

Elle marche sous KDE3.5 et pas sous KDE4.2 (donc pas de pb hardware etc.). J'ai supprimé mon repertoire .kde4.2 et j'ai retrouvé ma touche...

----------

